# Haunted Radio (05/03/17)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are celebrating 'Halfway To Halloween' with news on Jonathan Demme, The Nun, Jurassic World 2, and more!!

Then, we review the 1988 film, 'Halloween 4: The Return Of Michael Myers' and then we spin you around the 'Vortex' with two Michael Myers songs. Then, we give you our list of the top ten horror films that defined the 1980's. All of this and so much more on the May 3 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

